# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  طريقة عمل أقماع بالسمبوسه سويتز .. حشوة مالحه وحلوه في ان واحد بالصور

## UmKhaloof

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته***
* 



((طريقة عمل  أقماع   بالسمبوسه   سويتز  ..  حشوة   مالحه   وحلوه  في ان  واحد  بالصور*....


طريقة عمل  أقماع   بالسمبوسه   سويتز  ..  حشوة   مالحه   وحلوه  في ان  واحد  بالصور

طريقة عمل  أقماع  السويتز...حلى ومالح في آن  واحد  بالصور
 أقماع السويتز ..مثل ماهو بالعنوان تقدرين تخلينها مالح وتقدرين تخليها حلو.. 


 المقادير: 


 اقراص سويتز
 دقيق وماي(للصق)
 اقماع

 خلطة الحشو المالحة ( بصل - دجاج منزوع العظم ومفروم - جزر مبشور - فلفل اسود ناعم - بهارات - ملح - صلصة صويا)

 خلطة الحشوة الحلوة : علبة قشطة - فنجان سكر - 6جبن ,, 


 نبتدي بعمل خلطة الحشوة المالحة 


 


 وهذي خلطة الحشوة الحلوة: 


 


 أولا: نقسم القرص الواحد لثلاثة أقسام كما هو واضح في الصورة: 


 


 ثم نقطع احدى حوايفه..كما في الصورة: 


 


 ثم نلفه بهذا الشكل على القمع ونلصقه بالدقيق والماء.. 


  


 وهذي صورة لمجموعة اقراص بعد لفها على الاقماع: 


  


 وهنا صورة أثناء قلي الاقراص وهي في اقماعها: 


  



 وهذي صورة عندما حشيتها بالحشوة المالحة: 


  


 وهذي صورة عندما حشيتها بالحشوة الحلوة: 





*وهذي صورة لهما معا:*


أتمنى أن تنال رضاكم ،،،
 صحتين وعافية




م/ن
 
  

 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## PENC!L

يممممم شكله لذيذ 
بس انا عندي سوالين ليش حقصيتي احد الحواف؟

والقمع مايخترب في الزيت
كان عندي اقماع بس اختربو صار فيه حلا صدأ يعني

وتسسلم ادينج

----------


## omzayed100

يمي يمي 

شكلها تجنن

جاري الحفظ..



........نتريا تطبيقج .......

----------


## المزيونة2002

يمي يمي

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ام راشد87

شكله رووووووعه تسلم ايد الي عمله وايد الي نقله

----------


## USA Online

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## *أم خليفه*

روووووووووووعه رووووعه ماشاء الله خبال,,, بجربها ,, شو طريقه الحلو

----------


## دانة المنصوري

يمي يمي

تسلم ايدج

----------


## راعية مواجيب

تسلم ايدج يا الغالية شكله لذييييييييييييذ

----------


## الفراشهـ

شكلها عذاااب

سبَحآن الْلَّه وَبِحَمْدِه سُبْحَآن الْلَّه الْعَظِيْم

up

----------


## دلع بو راشد

طريقه حلوه

تسلميين..

----------


## سوارة



----------


## Luna Piena

عجيبة الفكرة ^^

----------


## UAE Joori

تسلم ايدج

----------


## thariya

تسلم ايدييييييييييييييييج :Smile:  حبيته

----------


## أم حمدان2007

طريق رائعة وسهلة تسلمين

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

هلا ام خلوف ,, طريقة رووعة وبتشهي

بس من وين جبتي الاقماع ,, دورت بكم مكان علشان الاقيهم ,,

,
,

وبالاخر يسلمو هالايادي

----------


## مينا القلب

امممم يمي يمي مشكوووووووره

----------


## memee1

شكلها تجنن

----------


## أم وفوي

يم يم ررررررروعة

----------


## الشهد999

شي جميل

----------


## الليدي نتالي

رووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## baba1ho

روووووعة

----------


## أم نظارات

*يعطييييـج العـافية عالـنقل فديــتج*

----------


## فطوم باك

روووووووووووووووووووووعه


تجنن

----------


## سحابة الود

رررررررروعه

----------


## مينا القلب

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ[/url]ــــــــــــــــع

----------


## mabrooka

فكرررررررره رووووووووعه

حق رمضان باطبقها ان شاء الله

----------


## اثير

*
فكرة حلوه ... يسلموووووووووو*

----------


## ام سند

روعه ,, 


بس وين بحصل شرات هالاقمآع فبوظبي ؟

----------


## أم شيخوو123

روووووعه.....

----------


## *أم عبدالرحمن*

سلمت يمناج

----------


## UmKhaloof

أشكر كل وحده ردت ع الموضوع ^^

فديتكن والله ^^

----------


## UmKhaloof

أم سند حبيبتي أتوقع بتلقين فـ محلات المينا

ولا تافولا فالمارينا

----------


## عشقـ بدويـ

للرفع

----------


## ROO7ALAIN

روعه يمي يمي يمي يوعتينا 


يسلمووو

----------


## کلی دلع

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو شکلهم یشهی

----------


## فراولة_

شكلها رووعه

مشكوره

ان شاء اجرب

----------


## Badreyah

يعطييييييج الف عاااااااااااااااافيه أختي..

----------


## ريتاج الروح

يسلمو

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآو

----------


## بنين2010

ماشاء الله رووووعه تسلم ايدج الغالية طريقة جديدة وحلوة

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ما جربت اقلي بالاقماع دايما ادخلها الفرن
مشكوووووووووووووره

----------


## tammy55

روعه 
يعطيج العافيه  :Smile:

----------


## no name

ماشاء الله حلو الفكرة

----------


## حواري 09

شكله حلو ولذيذ تسلم ايدج

----------


## *نيويورك*

شهي جدا
يعطيج العافية

----------


## ام هاني ونودي

تسلمين حبوبة

----------


## لـيديUAE

يم يم شكله حلووووووووو

----------


## كيم كارداشيان

بشتري الاقماع .. وبجربها حق رمضان

----------


## Mall.08

تسلم الايادي .. 
وبالعافيه عليج

----------


## عذاري العين

اليوم بسير اشتري الاقماع وبجربها

----------


## زيباشو

فكرة ذكية والنتيجة شهية يمي يمممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## بنت كشيش



----------


## يا رب لك م

ما شاء الله اختي التطبيق روووووووعة ما شاء الله وفكرة جميلة ما شاء الله

----------


## el_nooooor

حبايبي وين احصل هالاقماع؟

----------


## الله يحفظهم

حبيبتي تسلم يدينج فعلا اكله طيبه 
لكن حبيبتي ما انصحج تقلين الاقماع بالزيت لانها تتفاعل مع بعض ..وثاني شي تخترب الاقماع

----------


## الله يحفظهم

> حبايبي وين احصل هالاقماع؟


حبيبتي اذا انتي من الشارجه بتحصلينها عند بر وبحر صوب البحر 
وبتحصلينها في محلات يلي يبيعون اواني الطبخ

----------


## أم كاكي

تسلم ايدج

----------


## $asamy$

ياسلام

وااايد حلو

----------


## أيام وتعدي

تسلمين

----------


## سارونه2005

تسلمين على النقل عزيزتي ^^

----------


## كعبية

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ليلي ألم

عيبتني الفكرة 
وان شاء الله بسويها في رمضان

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

فكره حلوة 
تسلمين

----------


## LADY LOVE

روعه تسلم ايديج

----------


## مغرورة210

تسلم الايادي

----------


## سنيوريتا79

وين بحصل الاقماااع؟

----------


## butter girl

يسلمو فديتج 
الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## أمـــاسي

مشكوووورة

----------


## ياورد

ماشاء الله رووووعه تسلم ايدج الغالية طريقة جديدة وحلوة

----------


## نسيم الليل37

كششخه شكلهم ..

سبحان الله

----------


## أم سعاده

تسلم ايدج شكله يشهي 
بجربه انشالله

----------


## تعبت فراق

تسلم ايدينج الحلوة 
شكله شهي جدا

----------


## Tolan

thank you

----------


## سكر ناعم

عزيزتي اول ماتخلصين من استخدام الاقماع غسليهم و نشفيهم عدل لان اذا تم ماي فيهم يختربون 

موفقه 

و تسلم UmKhaloof ع الطريقه السهله

----------


## أموت وأحيا به

تسلم ايدج ع الطبخه بس بنات من وين يشترون الاقماع انا من العين

----------


## haash baby

تسلم الايادي






 :Rasool1:

----------


## يمنات

يسلمو يعطيك العافيه شكلهم مغري

----------


## fikraa

اللّھُم / سّرَ خَاطريـۓ بخَبر جَميل ؛ إنگ عَلى گل شّیـۓ قَديّر ≈
اللّھُم / سّرَ خَاطريـۓ بخَبر جَميل ؛ إنگ عَلى گل شّیـۓ قَديّر ≈
اللّھُم / سّرَ خَاطريـۓ بخَبر جَميل ؛ إنگ عَلى گل شّیـۓ قَديّر ≈

----------

